# Snegurochka Overture in F major - Adagio e dolce



## MatthewSchwartz (Jun 9, 2008)

Essentially this is a short and simple tone poem reflective of the emotional warmth of the winter season. Winter is by far my favorite season, and the sugary-sweet melodies and harmonies of this piece reflect that affection.

This is the final version of a long line of renditions that spans almost my entire orchestral compositional history:

- The main "A" section started out as an unfinished and much simplified solo piano piece, and the minor-key "B" section started out as a short étude for solo classical guitar. [late 2006]

- For my end-of-the-year project in my twelfth-grade AP Music Theory class, I arranged and further developed the two sections into a single movement for string quartet. Unfortunately, the "class premiere" went awfully, because they didn't rehearse it enough (only once or twice!), and I was so embarrassed that I never want to see the teacher again. >_< [early-to-mid June 2007]

- After the class ended, I orchestrated it more interestingly, and this is the version you'll hear now. [late June 2007]

Scored for:
- Celesta
- Violin 1 section
- Violin 2 section
- Viola section
- Cello section
- Soprano section
- Alto section
- Tenor section
- Bass section
- Harp
- Harpsichord
- Contrabassoon

Snegurochka Overture in F major - Adagio e dolce

Thanks for checking this out. I look forward to receiving your feedback/comments/criticism.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

You have nice, solid chord progressions, which I like. Your melodies are very nice, simple but pleasing to the ear. Now, you might want to add some complexity, eg., countermelody, rhythmic accompaniment, moving tones, etc. Overall, though, I think you have some excellent creativity coming to you. Keep up the good work!


----------

